# ..ist das ein überdimensionaler Goldfisch?



## Fluni81 (17. Juni 2010)

Huhu!
Schon lange frage ich mich, was ich da genau im Teich habe..ich meine den großen, der oben schwarz und am Bauch rot ist...

..hier unten rechts...
     

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen

gruß antje


----------



## heiko-rech (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Natje,

sieht für mich wie ein Goldfisch aus.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Fluni81 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Huhu Heiko!
Der ist so groß...alle andren Goldies sind deutlich  kleiner
gruss antje


----------



## hadron (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Antje,

Goldfisch ist das auf keinen Fall (Rückenflosse) - für mich ist das eine __ Goldorfe.


----------



## selle (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

das ist eine" gold __ rotfeder" !  hab sowas vor zwei tagen im tier laden gesehen! die sahen genau so aus!!!


----------



## Fluni81 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Hallo!
Ich denk, eine __ Rotfeder ist das nicht..er ist nicht so "bauchig"
Und er ist nicht so orange wie die __ Goldorfe..oder verändern die sich farblich?
gruss antje


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Ich sag mal: (Gold)__ Schleie

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Fluni81 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Hallo!
Vielleicht ändert der auch noch seine Farbe..er ist erst seit kurzer Zeit am Bauch so intensiv rot..
gruss antje


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Hi Andy,

__ Schleie kann man sofort an den Flossen erkennen. Kein anderer Fisch hat so abgerundete Flossen wie diese (die sind auch eher gelblich)

Goldfisch scheidet jedenfalls wegen der viel zu kurzen Rückenflosse aus

Goldrotfeder könnte hinkommen (man erkennt auf dem Foto leider nicht obs Maul oberständig ist und auch nicht so gut ob der Ansatzpunkt Rückenflosse Bauchflossen versetzt ist (auf dem ersten/dritten Foto scheinen die Bauchflossen jedenfalls vor der Rückenflosse anzufangen))

MfG Frank


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Tja, ich hab hier drei Goldschleien paddeln und von den Flossen, der Körperform
und dem flachen Kopf mit breitem Maul kommt das genau hin...

...Goldrotfedern schaun ganz anders aus, zumindest meine 20.


----------



## Balou4413 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Morgen 

Sieht für mich wie eine Goldschleien aus .

MFG Sven


----------



## hadron (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Sven,

das Bild von Dir zeigt ja auch ne __ Goldschleie. Vergleich doch mal die Form der Rückenflosse auf Deinem Bild mit dem dritten Bild.

Goldrotfeder kann man auch ausschliessen von der Flossenstellung (Bauch und Rückenflosse sind auf gleicher Höhe) und eine __ Rotfeder wäre bei der Grösse eindeutig hochrückiger. Bleibt nur __ Goldorfe. Die Orange-dunkel-färbung kann da stark variieren - die gezeigte __ Orfe hat einen ungewöhnlich hohen Anteil an dunkler Färung auf dem Rücken, bleibt aber trotzdem ne Orfe.


----------



## Fluni81 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

..ich ha noch BIlder von ihm...vielleicht erkennt man da beser die Flossenstellung und das Mäulchen...

 



 


 

gruss antje


----------



## canis (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Würde auf (Gold-)__ Rotfeder tippen. 

LG
David


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Hi,

das Maul scheint dem 2. Foto nach zumindest oberständig zu sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Fluni81 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Maul scheint dem 2. Foto nach zumindest oberständig zu sein
> 
> MfG Frank





Huhu!
Was bedeuten würde das...?!
gruss antje


----------



## Alex_Zander (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

... ich ahbe auch goldorfen im teich und der sieht meinen sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Hi,

die __ Goldorfe hat ein endständiges Maul, wenn die Futter von der Oberfläche holt gibt es immer einige Wellenringe zu sehen, da sie mit der Schnauze die Wasseroberfläche durchstößt. Rotfedern saugen das Futter unterhalb der Oberfläche stehen regelrecht ein (Wellen sind da so gut wie nicht auszumachen wenn sie nicht gerade extrem gierig draufstürzen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Hi,

die __ Goldorfe hat ein endständiges Maul, wenn die Futter von der Oberfläche holt gibt es immer einige Wellenringe zu sehen, da sie mit der Schnauze die Wasseroberfläche durchstößt. Rotfedern saugen das Futter unterhalb der Oberfläche stehen regelrecht ein (Wellen sind da so gut wie nicht auszumachen wenn sie nicht gerade extrem gierig draufstürzen)

MfG Frank


----------



## hadron (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Frank,

ein wesentliches Merkmal für eine __ Rotfeder fehlt aber. Schau Dir doch mal das dritte Bild aus Posting #13 an - da erkennt man eindeutig, dass Brust- und Rückenflosse auf gleicher Höhe sind und das schliesst eindeutig eine Rotfeder aus.


----------



## canis (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Also in den Bildern in Posting #13 meine ich recht klar zu erkennen, dass die Rückenflosse deutlich hinter die Bauchflosse zurückversetzt ist.

Also __ Rotfeder. 

LG
David


----------



## hadron (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Hallo David,

bei den ersten 2 Bildern in Post #13 sieht es ja tatsächlich so aus, aber das ist eine perspektivische Verzerrung - oberflächlich betrachtet könnte man im zweiten Bild dann genauso behaupten der Fisch hat garkeine Afterflosse  - beim dritten Bild kannst du schön die Seite sehen und da wirds deutlich.


----------



## stu_fishing (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Es ist eindeutig eine Goldrotfeder! Dass der Rückenflossenansatz hinter dem Bauchflossenansatz liegt sieht bis auf einmal auf allen Bildern! Zudem ist das Maul oberständig und die Flossen sind tiefrot. Wie man hier auf __ Schleie oder __ Orfe kommen kann ist mir ein Rätsel!

MFG Thomas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Hi Thomas,

trotz bestimmen durch den Fachmann wirds bestimmt noch einige weitere Fehlbestimmungen geben

MfG Frank


----------



## hadron (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Also von mir aus ists dann halt ne Goldrotfeder.

Zur Verdeutlichung was ich mit der perspektivischen Verzerrung gemeint hab, hier ein kleines Beispiel - Bilder und Film zeigen ein und denselben Fisch in ähnlichem Blickwinkel. Auf Bild 1 sieht es so aus als sei die Rückenflosse hinter der Bauchflosse - auf dem zweiten Bild und am Ende des Films ... urteilt selbst.


----------



## canis (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*

Natürlich stimmt das mit der Verzerrung. Nur: schau dir doch Bild 3 in Posting #13 nochmals an, wo genau diese Verzerrung aufgrund des genau seitlichen Fotos fehlt. Auch dort ist deutlich zu erkennen, dass die Rückenflosse gegenüber der Afterflosse zurückversetzt ist. 

LG
David


----------



## hadron (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: ..ist das ein überdimensionaler  Goldfisch?*



canis schrieb:


> Natürlich stimmt das mit der Verzerrung. Nur: schau dir doch Bild 3 in Posting #13 nochmals an, wo genau diese Verzerrung aufgrund des genau seitlichen Fotos fehlt. Auch dort ist deutlich zu erkennen, dass die Rückenflosse gegenüber der Afterflosse zurückversetzt ist.
> 
> LG
> David



Auch nur fast richtig - wenn Du eine senkrechte Linie von der Rückenflosse ziehst ist die natürlich zurückversetzt - das würde klappen wenn der Fisch auch tatsächlich direkt von der Seite zu sehen ist, ist er aber nicht, sondern halt nur fast (leicht schräg von hinten und auch ne leichte Schwimmkrümmung ... wenn der Fisch nicht nur auch noch diese "doofe" Bauchkrümmung hätte (irgendwo müssen die Organe ja hin). Berücksichtigt man also diese Bauchkrümmung, sieht die Sache schon wieder etwas anders aus. Aber die Fachmänner haben ja bereits identifiziert und damit ist für mich der Fall nun abgeschlossen. Letzendlich gehts dem Fisch gut und mehr zählt nicht.


----------

